# what did my tegu just do o.o



## reptilecrazy666 (Jul 19, 2012)

anubis was pooping and these two pink tubes came out!!! what is this~!


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it male, one tube each side? Did they go back in?


----------



## reptilecrazy666 (Jul 19, 2012)

idk what gender i was told male but come to find out never sexed. yes one tube on each side pretty long it was when i was watching him poop because iw as holding him..


in a way they kind of looked like twizzlers


----------



## james.w (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations, you have a boy!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2012)

Bummer, I used to have a good one of my tegus hemipenis. I found this one but its an iguana, same idea though. 








Heres one of Gurus sperm plugs. If what you saw was a hemipenis then your tegu will be leaving these eventually. 
[attachment=4612]


----------



## reptilecrazy666 (Jul 19, 2012)

yay !


but anubis's didnt look that bulgy they were almost perfect twizllers


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 19, 2012)

Get the cigars ready - Its a bouncing baby boy!!!


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 20, 2012)

Colombians have the tubey look. Congrats....hemipenes! Now you'll have the joy of sperm plugs and other such stuff to clean up!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 20, 2012)

Freaked me out too the first time Kodo stuck his hemipenes out. I though he pooped out the end of his intestine.


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it only males that do this? if so... Kara, is not female...


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 24, 2012)

Now DavidRosi, they are penises. haha just kidding....but serious.  I just couldn't resist that jab.

If she is everting hemipenes when she defecates, she is most definitely a he.


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 24, 2012)

Look's like I'm back on the "name Game", daaaym.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol looking like twislers, I don't think I'll eat em again.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 25, 2012)

_Lol welcome to the other side, you have been officially flashed by your tegu _


----------

